# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Về PHP và python

## canhosaigon

ai rành về 2 source này pm giúp e tí nhé. 
chẳng wa là về vấn đề tích hợp ngân lượng vào python của xfilesharing đó mà. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

liên hệ: [email protected]
mọi việc gì thì liên hệ vs mình nhé. mình tên phát 21t

----------

